# What are some really good Bait, Rigs, and Lures for stocked trout?????



## grmleeper

Hey guys,

Im gettin ready for hodgsons, and I was curious what you guys would recommed for stocked trout in the the lakes? Like what bait, rigs, lures, etc..

Thanks


----------



## theonebradfish

Power bait on the bottom with a 12-14 hook and light weight about 6 to 8 inches shartruse or orange might be a good start for colors if you want to cast white inline spinners small if they don't want that try some worms or wax worms 4 to six feet under a small float good luck


----------



## mickeysdad

I've always used powerbait trout dough with a number 10 hook and a 6# flouro leader about 3 feet long, with a couple small weights a foot up the line. This method has been nearly foolproof for me.

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## fakebait

Well If it was me. My favorite lures would be Mepps Spinners size 0 with bucktails, Rooster Tails, CP swings, Panther Martins And a slection of small spoons. Smaller the better. Live bait worms, and minnows off the bottom as well as under float. Berkly trout bait various colors, can be fished off the bottom or under float. Same with corn, minature marshmellows trout have a sweet tooth. The best rig I used a Hodgson was #8 or 10 hook tie at end of the line, A few split shots to give enough casting weight about 2 foot above the hook. I perfer baby crawlers over night crawlers, hook crawler under the band then for an added attractant I would place a hot Z red egg over the barb. Never went home empty.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2

try spoons. little cleos are "14 trout killers. get the 1/8 ounce. rooster tails are good, but small "10 trout are the only ones to fall for them. with the little cleo, cast toward the ripples on the water to catch the hungry trout that make the ripples. other wise, just reel back in at a steady rate. use a "6 light action rod with 6 pound test. they also take powerbait gang hook rigged on the bottom. get ready for those ferocious strikes!
a word of advice: try tying a small hook to the tremble hooks on the little cleo, it will increase your catch rate.
and by the way, where is lake hodgeson, and when is the trout derby or stocking?


----------



## bower112

In Ravenna, Off Summit Rd past Kent State . Opening Day is April 1 6am


----------



## Wow

I always have my best luck with salmon eggs under a float. Or floating eggs on a lightweight Carolina rig fished on current edges.(On this rig the eggs have to float up). On a lake, trout are drawn to current. Also, If you miss the 1st 90mins. after dawn your chances of a hook-up go way down.-- Tim.................................................................................................................................


----------



## grmleeper

awesome thanks guys, really appreciate it , hope to see ya on the water


----------



## eyecatchum2

after the first 90 minutes your chances go down, I guess that is why people camp out on the road overnight. I guess if you are at the back of the line you are S.O.L. Looks more like a day at the circus then a day at the lake.


----------



## ezbite

velveeta cheese formed around a hook:F


----------



## sonar

Whole kernel corn,under a float,on a salmon egg hook,no weight 3' under your float, then a small hand full of corn,and scatter throw it where you want to cast. then toss some small gravel after you cast ,right where your bobber is sitting,and they will think it's feeding time,back at fish farm where they grew up! ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## alpine5575

I have a question for some of you guys who fish the stocked trout ( not trying to steal the thread, but thought this thread would be a good place to ask ).

What is a pinmin ?? Does anybody have pictures of this trout lure ?? I have heard people swear by it, but i have no luck finding it in fishing supplies.


----------



## Fish Til I Die

You will only find them in northern Ohio. I make my own now, but a guy makes them over by Sandusky and sells them to all the shops. When I was in the army down south, the people thought I was crazy asking for them. Its a painted banana jig used for crappie, gills and perch. You could use it for trout if you wanted to but they're not that strong. You can find them at any respectable bait and tackle; Mogadore Bait & Tackle, Marks Bait & Tackle(Ravenna), even the new guy on the corner of old Tallmadge Road/43N. Any store near a lake in the area should have them, just stop in and ask or call depending on your area. It's a must if you enjoy panfish. Sorry I don't have any pictures.


----------



## stinkyfingersjr

if you are in a boat i throw 4 rods straight out the back with rooster tails on them and troll with the electric trolling motor till i get the speed that they want, ive done this in hinckley lake and punderson and caught limits and use a couple different colors they dont always like the same color one time it was black feathers with black weight and silver spinner hot color is always rainbow trout with gold spinner and just gold color spinners


----------



## alpine5575

Fish Til I Die said:


> You will only find them in northern Ohio. I make my own now, but a guy makes them over by Sandusky and sells them to all the shops. When I was in the army down south, the people thought I was crazy asking for them. Its a painted banana jig used for crappie, gills and perch. You could use it for trout if you wanted to but they're not that strong. You can find them at any respectable bait and tackle; Mogadore Bait & Tackle, Marks Bait & Tackle(Ravenna), even the new guy on the corner of old Tallmadge Road/43N. Any store near a lake in the area should have them, just stop in and ask or call depending on your area. It's a must if you enjoy panfish. Sorry I don't have any pictures.


Thanks for the reply !! I have had no luck finding them, just kind of wondered if they were packaged by a brand name other than being called pinmin. 

Thanks for info though !!


----------



## Eric E

I agree on minniws, wax worms and little cleos.

sent from my HTC evo


----------

